# Anyone like Nyman more than Glass or Adams?



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Does anyone like Nyman more than Glass or Adams?

Just hearing Nyman's Piano Concerto after loving his Harpsichord concerto I'm experiencing it as more vital music for me than Glass or Adams.

Einstein by Glass was very important to me as a teenager and in early 20s but you can only go back to a work so much. I appreciate his skill on many other works. Same with Adams, I appreciate the skill but not sure it's saying something to me that I want to hear at the moment.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

There are lots of minimalists who, to me at least, bear more familiarity than Glass.

Terry Riley, to name one.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Chasing Sheep Is Best Left To Shepherds


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Sure, what's not to like? His music is way more tuneful and structured, which is bound to appeal to more people than the more esoteric Glass and Adams.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

NoCoPilot said:


> There are lots of minimalists who, to me at least, bear more familiarity than Glass.
> 
> Terry Riley, to name one.


Yes, he's very important to me. Not sure how much he's done, I always seem to come back to about 3 works by him.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

Yes but that is not saying much


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

He's a better film composer than most "film composers".


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

regenmusic said:


> Does anyone like Nyman more than Glass or Adams?


I'm not sure, but I have Reich head and shoulders above them all......


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

Is Nyman really a minimalist? Anyway, the score to "The Draughtsman's Contract" is one of the most fun of all film scores and I can't think of a single work by Glass, Adams or Reich I could say that of.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

All I have by Nyman is the album mentioned in the wiki article below. I forgot I had it, which means either it's a waste of shelf-space or that that I haven't given it enough of a chance. I'll play it one day soon now that I have fished it out, but I can't remember being too excited before, despite the interesting subject(s) for which the music was written.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Commissar_Vanishes


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

The Cook... is one of my favorite film scores by him, Drowning By Numbers as well.


Also I once embarrassed myself by having named him as someone who collaborated with Kanye West (it was Jon Brion, another film composer)


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

No. I don't like Nyman's music all that much. Adams' _Harmonielehre_ and _Harmonium_ are masterpieces. I can't think of one Nyman work that I'd consider as such and the same goes for Glass.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Nyman's score for _The Piano_ is quite pleasant andhas a good amount of musical variety and interest.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I like all three, but I enjoy many more works by Glass and Adams. I'm not familiar with Nyman's film music, but I like his Piano Concerto (which apparently is derived from a film score), Water Dances, several string quartets, and MGV.


----------

